# Nothing like New Year's Eve pics...



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, nothing like New Year's Eve pics to prove just how much weight you need to lose in the coming year. ukey:


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know what you mean.....but, none of us women like the way we look in pics. So, go easy on yourself! I bet you look great!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I will agree with that.

Headed to the nutritionist next week to see what i can do.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Yay! They motivated me to walk 3 miles yesterday. :thumbs_up Anyone want to take bets on how long this will last?? :chortle:

Oh well....


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

I am right there with you! Gained 20 pounds in 07! I only have 3 pair of pants that fit and they are those god-aweful stretch material! :cowont they make jeans anymore with real jean material? 
My goal is to loose the 20 by March and the last 10 by June. I wish I could go to a fat camp so there is no temptation. Once I get home I will eat anything that is not nailed down!!!:slice:ccasion15::happy1::set1_cook2::darkbeer:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

irefuse said:


> Yay! They motivated me to walk 3 miles yesterday. :thumbs_up Anyone want to take bets on how long this will last?? :chortle:
> 
> Oh well....


:set1_signs009: I can completely relate


----------



## MsHillbilly94 (Jan 6, 2006)

*I'm gonna try ..*

The Special K Diet - has anyone here tried it? I'm gonna try and see how it does along w/walkin' the range for five min. at a time (I'm lucky if I get two sessions in a day).

Before the boys came - I tanned, that might help inspire me to shed too. :embara:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*No*



huskerbabe said:


> I am right there with you! Gained 20 pounds in 07! I only have 3 pair of pants that fit and they are those god-aweful stretch material! :cowont they make jeans anymore with real jean material?
> My goal is to loose the 20 by March and the last 10 by June. I wish I could go to a fat camp so there is no temptation. Once I get home I will eat anything that is not nailed down!!!:slice:ccasion15::happy1::set1_cook2::darkbeer:


They do not make jeans with out stretch anymore, I hate them too. I only have 2 pairs of jeans that I can wear in public. I have a few that I can wear to the barn and so on, they have holes where there aren't supposed to be any!


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Well I lost 9 pounds in 2 1/2 weeks-then came the Girls Night out-drank too much wine and fell competly off the wagon!! I dont even want to know how much I gained back! I did accomplish something else-I gave up caffine! And I am doing quite well-now if I could just give up beer!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

*over rated*

I lost 60 lbs in 3 mo. about 13 yrs ago!!!!!!!!(but gained it all back), I know I'm alot happier now than I was then. Don't worry be happy!!! LALALALALALALA:RockOn::rockband:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

I have my wedding AND my 20 year class reunion this year. :sad: It is time to get myself into shape, I only have five months left. 


I do have a Dr. that told me she could take the fat from my stomach and inject it into my breasts. LMAO :chortle: Sounds like an awesome idea to me. :chortle:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Huntin4Elk said:


> I have my wedding AND my 20 year class reunion this year. :sad: It is time to get myself into shape, I only have five months left.
> 
> 
> I do have a Dr. that told me she could take the fat from my stomach and inject it into my breasts. LMAO :chortle: Sounds like an awesome idea to me. :chortle:


Well that seems like a perfect solution to me :chortle:

With the weather getting warmer I figure it will help inspire me to do more stuff outside


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

CountryWoman said:


> Well that seems like a perfect solution to me :chortle:
> 
> With the weather getting warmer I figure it will help inspire me to do more stuff outside


No kidding.........actually it was really funny how she told me about this procedure. She said, "How many times have you heard a woman say that she wishes they could take the fat from her behind and relocate it to her chest?" I told her that I've heard that a lot and thought it myself. She just laughed at me and told me she could do that.  Cool. :chortle:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntin4Elk said:


> I have my wedding AND my 20 year class reunion this year. :sad: It is time to get myself into shape, I only have five months left.
> 
> 
> I do have a Dr. that told me she could take the fat from my stomach and inject it into my breasts. LMAO :chortle: Sounds like an awesome idea to me. :chortle:


Tam, we are in the same boat.......well, kinda!! I have my 20 year class reunion this year too. Not getting married, THANK GOD, and actually need to have either a lift or reduction done to my breasts!!! :embara: :wink:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

DeeS said:


> Tam, we are in the same boat.......well, kinda!! I have my 20 year class reunion this year too. Not getting married, THANK GOD, and actually need to have either a lift or reduction done to my breasts!!! :embara: :wink:


Oh yeah I know what you mean. When your 12 year old daughter is bragging because she has a bigger bra size than you, it's time to do something.  :chortle:


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

irefuse said:


> Yep, nothing like New Year's Eve pics to prove just how much weight you need to lose in the coming year. ukey:


Ahhh ... but see ... I'm always the one taking the pictures ... so I never know 



Huntin4Elk said:


> Oh yeah I know what you mean. When your 12 year old daughter is bragging because she has a bigger bra size than you, it's time to do something.  :chortle:


Wow ... I'm envious of my mom with her smaller breasts. Mine get in the way at work all the time and I feel like Dolly Parton when I have to strap a radio chest pack on top of them. Wanna trade?





Hmmm ... seems alot of us have the usual problem. Wanna make a AT Women's Workout Support Group? I know I haven't changed weight ... but my muscles and cardio are not near where I would like them to be ... Any takers? Just a thread where we can nag each other to walk or whatever the goal is?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

SpOtFyRe said:


> Ahhh ... but see ... I'm always the one taking the pictures ... so I never know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would be fine:wink: I would join . . .a thread like that was kinda tried before but it didn't really go anywhere. 

The health and fitness forum is cool but does anyone want a thread just for the gals over here:noidea: . . . .Any more takers?


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> I think that would be fine:wink: I would join . . .a thread like that was kinda tried before but it didn't really go anywhere.
> 
> The health and fitness forum is cool but does anyone want a thread just for the gals over here:noidea: . . . .Any more takers?


I'm in! I'm trying hard to get back into 5/week workouts. Even bought 3 sessions with a personal trainer. Had 1 session and and don't hate him yet. :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Oh yeah I know what you mean. When your 12 year old daughter is bragging because she has a bigger bra size than you, it's time to do something.  :chortle:


I will gladly donate half of mine to you!!! :mg:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Excersize forum*

I'm in!! The whole family just joined the gym, so I dont have an excuse now!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah why not try a thread to keep us motivated.

great idea.


----------



## Cole J (Jan 21, 2008)

I someone starts the thread I'm in! I thought is was going to get on track this week, and managed to work out once!!and all I do is yoga and the exercise ball for my abs!! I have been on a 3 1/2 month lazy streak.


----------

